# Hillarys Boat Harbour



## stapo49 (Jul 6, 2019)

We have had buckets of rain here in Perth so I decided to visit Hillarys Boat Harbour which is our boat harbour/restaurants/pubs on the water. Just don't buy a pint at the Breakwater Tavern unless you have a large wallet lol.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 6, 2019)

Very nice! Love those reflections.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 6, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Very nice! Love those reflections.



Thanks Jeff. I figured if it started raining again I could duck under cover.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 7, 2019)

Lovely shot........


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 7, 2019)

Dude, very cool shot! Rich in color. BTW, that even looks like an expensive place or at least higher priced than most places away from the water. What's your favorite Aussie beer?


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks K9Kirk. The last I heard a pint at the Breakwater was $17!  I really like pale ales so probably this one by little creatures. There are lots of "craft: breweries in Australia.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## PJM (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice shot!  Love the sky and the colors.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 7, 2019)

PJM said:


> Nice shot!  Love the sky and the colors.


Thanks PJM

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 8, 2019)

Beautiful shot!

$17 a pint? Sheesh, I can buy a whole case of Budweiser for less than that, but of course I'm not sitting in some fancy joint in Perth Australia on the water.


----------



## edsland (Jul 8, 2019)

Beautiful shot....


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 8, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> $17 a pint? Sheesh, I can buy a whole case of Budweiser for less than that, but of course I'm not sitting in some fancy joint in Perth Australia on the water.


Thanks. Neither am I mate lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 8, 2019)

edsland said:


> Beautiful shot....


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 8, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> $17 a pint? Sheesh, I can buy a whole case of Budweiser for less than that, but of course I'm not sitting in some fancy joint in Perth Australia on the water.


To be sure, you're paying that much for the overhead, not the beer.


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 8, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot!
> ...



$5 for the beer and $12 for the view


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just found out today from my daughter that the owners of the  Breakwater have gone bust. No bloody wonder!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 9, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Just found out today from my daughter that the owners of the  Breakwater have gone bust. No bloody wonder!


I watch a lot of shows involving people trying to start their own business and the #1 problem with that is people don't know business. They probably could've lowered their prices a little on everything and increased their overall sales/profit to meet the lease (maybe too greedy) but sadly most learn the hard way. Maybe the next owners will be more fortunate.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 9, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Just found out today from my daughter that the owners of the  Breakwater have gone bust. No bloody wonder!


I would hoist a Foster's to that!


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 9, 2019)

No one in Australia drinks Fosters lol. But I am with you [emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 9, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> No one in Australia drinks Fosters lol. But I am with you [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Okay, I binged Australian beer...sounds like VB is one of the more popular brews down under.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 9, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> No one in Australia drinks Fosters lol. But I am with you [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



lol! It's like how Germans don't drink Budweiser.


----------

